# Nilfisk Gun Leaking.



## PaulN

Hi All,

Well my trusty and well used E140 gun has started leaking at or around the trigger area. It started last weekend while cleaning the drive and i borrowed the gun from my in-laws C120 just in case.....

My Gun had it, leaking and causing the machine to consistanly run even though the gun wasnt being used.

Anyone know any fix for the trigger? The Gun is £30 including delivery from Nilfisk so not the end of the world.

One thing i noticed using the backup gun was how much more powerful it was than my old one???

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## robtech

i'm led to belive its a simple washer thats gone ( common thing on all pw ) think you can replace the washer from one from a ironmongers or via ebay etc they might be a ceramic type washer,How old is the machine as they have a 2 year warranty these days...failing that take the gun appart and have a look .after all you got nowt to loose


----------



## dooka

There is a pipe that runs the length of the handle inside, about £9, they always split. I went through a good few before I went over to Kranzle..


----------



## PaulN

dooka said:


> There is a pipe that runs the length of the handle inside, about £9, they always split. I went through a good few before I went over to Kranzle..


Thanks Mate,

Any links to where to buy it from bud?


----------



## geoff.mac

scroll down and on the right hand side is the link to the spares diagram. hth :thumb:
should have everything you need

http://www.pressureclean.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?PID=77&C=2&M=3&Count=0&Total=10


----------



## geoff.mac

& the guns only £17 + delivery which was £2.95 last week when I ordered some stuff from them for my 110


----------



## PaulN

geoff.mac said:


> & the guns only £17 + delivery which was £2.95 last week when I ordered some stuff from them for my 110


Still £30.20 Vat and Delivery are the stingers.........


----------



## geoff.mac

Didn't realise the prices were + vat, my bad


----------



## Lewisredfern001

Bare with me. I have a link to the g4 gun for £29.99 delivered (its actually or best offer on eBay and he looks to have accepted offers of around £20 in the past) also he has the upgraded g5 gun found on the higher spec nilfisk p150 for £39.99 delivered. I have offered him £32 for the upgraded gun as mine is leaking aswell.


----------



## Lewisredfern001

G4
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150663373420?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

G5
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nilfisk-A...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item231443092e

im gonna call them now and get the best over the phone price, outside of ebay cost. will report back in a few moments


----------



## PaulN

Tell him we both want a G4 and to do us a deal for 2 .... Payment pay pal if need be.


----------



## Lewisredfern001

Right, the main man Darren is not about today to discuss the best price. i offered £30 on the G5 and he countered it at £36.99. ive gone back with £32 but if he declines or doesnt one to go for as it has 'alot of reply today i will call again tomorrow and speak with him. I think the G5 is the one to go for 'as it has alot of metal as appose to platic parts in the handle' according to the guy on the phone.

hope this helps


----------



## Lewisredfern001

PaulN said:


> Tell him we both want a G4 and to do us a deal for 2 .... Payment pay pal if need be.


i will get a price on 2 x G4's and 2 x G5's. im going down the G5 route i think


----------



## Lewisredfern001

Ok, i have had a response. the G5 gun can be £32 delivered to zone 2 (Glasgow and south) if paid for over the phone by credit/debit card. you have to call 01785227722 and this has been authorised by darren via ebay.

im gonna order now


----------



## PaulN

Lewisredfern001 said:


> i will get a price on 2 x G4's and 2 x G5's. im going down the G5 route i think


Fair enough, get the price low for the G5 and im in too....


----------



## PaulN

Lewisredfern001 said:


> Ok, i have had a response. the G5 gun can be £32 delivered to zone 2 (Glasgow and south) if paid for over the phone by credit/debit card. you have to call 01785227722 and this has been authorised by darren via ebay.
> 
> im gonna order now


Ordered!

Thanks for doing the Leg work Lewis. Hes posting ours tomorrow. Update this thread when yours turns up. Sounds like a good upgrade.

Meantime im going to strip mine and see how and if i can fix it and have a back up.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## PaulN

New G5 Gun just turned up.....

But how it got through Royal mails anti gun team ill never know....










Theres a helicopter hovering over work too!!

Happy days.

PaulN


----------



## Lewisredfern001

Missed my postie by 20 minutes gotta wait till 2 before I can collect it and play 2mro!!


----------



## PaulN

Lewisredfern001 said:


> Missed my postie by 20 minutes gotta wait till 2 before I can collect it and play 2mro!!


Can you collect the same day you missed a collection? Thought it was 24 hours....

I paid a few quid extra for signed for btw better safe than sorry.

Paul


----------



## Lewisredfern001

ye, always give it an hour n a half and i can go to the sorting office and collect. Got mine today and very happy with quality. wont get a chance to play until sunday now tho as working nights


----------



## PaulN

Just an update on the leaking nilfisk gun, I stripped it down and it's a larger O-Ring higher up past the trigger. I think it defo needs a new O-Ring like DOOKA suggested.

I'm going to get a replacement because a cheap O Ring can save others £20-30 for a new gun.

Cheers PaulN


----------



## mattsbmw

paul 

not sure where you are in the midlands but i have C120 with gun etc that you can have (for the accessories) the guns fine but the main machine is leaking.

PM me if your interested.

Matt


----------



## Ross

Is there any point getting a G5 over a G4? I have had my one to bits and can't find where its leaking from and I can't be bothered to find out.


----------



## PaulN

Ross said:


> Is there any point getting a G5 over a G4? I have had my one to bits and can't find where its leaking from and I can't be bothered to find out.


The G5 is a really great gun, certainly moved on IMO the pressure seems greater too


----------



## PaulN

mattsbmw said:


> paul
> 
> not sure where you are in the midlands but i have C120 with gun etc that you can have (for the accessories) the guns fine but the main machine is leaking.
> 
> PM me if your interested.
> 
> Matt


I'm in Leicester mate. If no one else is interested like maybe Ross id be interested.

Let me know after Christmas and we can sort something.

Paul


----------



## Ross

PaulN said:


> The G5 is a really great gun, certainly moved on IMO the pressure seems greater too


You have the E130 or is it the E140? I can't remember :lol:


----------



## Ross

Gone for a G5 and I am going to order a under chassis nozzle too.


----------



## PaulN

Ross said:


> You have the E130 or is it the E140? I can't remember :lol:


E140. One of the best purchases I've made detailing wise :argie:


----------



## Ross

PaulN said:


> E140. One of the best purchases I've made detailing wise :argie:


I am really pleased with the E130 I have,a great PW:thumb:


----------



## Ross

I got the G5 gun today and its much better than the old gun and I 'd say the pressure coming out is better:thumb:


----------



## Herefordquattro

PaulN said:


> Just an update on the leaking nilfisk gun, I stripped it down and it's a larger O-Ring higher up past the trigger. I think it defo needs a new O-Ring like DOOKA suggested.
> 
> I'm going to get a replacement because a cheap O Ring can save others £20-30 for a new gun.
> 
> Cheers PaulN


Bump

Hi Paul did you find a new o-ring for your gun in the end? my gun trigger has just blown up in some kind of fashion

The machine is E140.2 and just taken it apart to find the middle o-ring on the white plastic coupler in pieces.
The 'green' seal on the end of the hose doesn't look to be in best condition either, the machine is only just a week past 12 months old but i have been running warm water through it. (should be below max 60deg but our combi boiler does sometimes send scalding hot water through and iexpect this has killed the seals:wall

merry christmas all:thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Herefordquattro said:


> Bump
> 
> Hi Paul did you find a new o-ring for your gun in the end? my gun trigger has just blown up in some kind of fashion
> 
> The machine is E140.2 and just taken it apart to find the middle o-ring on the white plastic coupler in pieces.
> The 'green' seal on the end of the hose doesn't look to be in best condition either, the machine is only just a week past 12 months old but i have been running warm water through it. (should be below max 60deg but our combi boiler does sometimes send scalding hot water through and iexpect this has killed the seals:wall
> 
> merry christmas all:thumb:


Not yet, defo a jan project not before.....


----------



## Herefordquattro

will try the local mech supplies shop down the road when they open up again after the big day, i 've had o-rings off them before for my water cooled pc


----------

